# My busy day...



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like I have my work cut out for me this afternoon:







We've had a lot of rain this winter and the plant was too heavy for the roots to hold.


----------



## jeninak907 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where do you work?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't. I'm one of those lazy old retirees. I live in the Central Valley of California.


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 31, 2012)

California is awesome!!!   do u live in the desert area?? I live up in the mountain area


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

No, it's supposed to be a very fertile valley. Lots of ag here.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 31, 2012)

GOT GLOVES? 

Time to re~pot a few of them " ears" they root very easy ....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

I already have enough of them. These are going in the Green Waste barrel for Wednesday's pickup.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 31, 2012)

What?! can't toss them into the enclosures?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

When they get this big they're pretty tough. I imagine the aldabrans and sulcata might be able to bite through that tough outer layer. I guess they will have you to thank for a treat tomorrow. The green waste barrel was full at only half the plant picked up.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 31, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I already have enough of them. These are going in the Green Waste barrel for Wednesday's pickup.



Ahhh bummer â€¦ that was a nice large specimen â€¦takes a few years


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay Dudley, Bo and So!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats a bummer...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Ahhh bummer â€¦ that was a nice large specimen â€¦takes a few years



Well, once I cut off all the pads from the trunk, I was able to man-handle it back into upright position and packed the dirt back around the roots. It won't take too long to get back up there in size. Even with all the pads gone I'm betting that trunk still weighed over 100lbs. Took quite an effort to push it upright.


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2013)

That really is a sad sight Glad you were able to save part of it.


----------

